# Confused about CPU-Z "Timings Table"



## Reboot (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi!

I have 4 memory stick:

2x 8gb G. Skill F310666CL9 (CL9-9-9-24 1.5v)
2x 4gb G. Skill F310666CL9 (CL9-9-9-24 1.5v)


 I'm testing yet, but this configuration does not seem to be giving any conflict. 

 But I'm quite confused about the difference in values in "Timings Table"  on CPU-Z (please, see image attached) 

  According to the motherboard manual , I put the memories of the same size in the same color bank memory (my motherboard has 4 slots: 2x blue and 2x black).  

My question is:  

- Why these differences in the values of " timmings Table" ? Can I have different values in each of the memory banks ? (Blue and black, in my case)

 - These differences can affect the system?

 Thanks a lot!


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm not sure what you're worried about. SPD doesn't mean much. It's a little odd that it reports CL9 memory as CL10. But if they're running fine at CL9, just ignore it.

In short, those numbers have no effect on the system whatsoever. They're just for reference.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like they put an extra low frequency table in the 2GB sticks and an additional one higher up (666)) with looser 10t timing on the 8GB sticks.

When you chose the timing table in BIOS, make sure its one of the common ones, though they'll all probably still work.



MrGenius said:


> I'm not sure what you're worried about. SPD doesn't mean much. It's a little odd the it reports CL9 memory as CL10. But if they're running fine at CL9, just ignore it.
> 
> In short, those numbers have no effect on the system whatsoever. They're just for reference.



Technically, you're right, but loading a registered SPD table should work in just about any instance.  Hand change speed, timings or voltage and you're on your own.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 29, 2016)

Yup they are rated timings for both sets of sticks and are different as they are different sets, as long as they are all running at the same timings and have no issues there's nothing wrong as stated above


----------

